# Need directions to meeting site this Saturday



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm sure I'm not the only one coming from my direction, but I need some directions. I'll be coming down I-71 from the Columbus direction, so directions from there would work for those of us in Washington Courthouse, Columbus, and my home, Chillicothe.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Actually, you _may_ be the only one coming from your direction...the meeting is next Saturday, the 28th.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I thought Allen might be there, but maybe not. It is 2 PM, I believe. Depending on whether it's on the NE end or deeper into the city, I should be there somewhere around 2-3 PM.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I just noticed--I should have written "next" Saturday, though the time stamp should give a hint there.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey there, I live on the northern side of Cincinnati, right off of I-75.

Thanks


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Correction - GOOGLE map it! 

DOUBLE TRUE.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Haha reminds me of:

The Natalie Portman and the **** in a Box videos... I found links.. but used my discretion and didn't post them. :boom:


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Troy McClure said:


> Correction - GOOGLE map it!
> 
> DOUBLE TRUE.


I thought that was pulled from Youtube for some copyright reason. I'm glad I got to see it.

I then looked at another sketch with Lindsey Lohan playing Hermione in Harry Potter.

Pretty good stuff, those SNL sketches.


----------

